# I'm glad I added more yeast!!!!!!



## vschlaff (Feb 16, 2012)

Today was the 4th day with my strawberry kiwi. I was getting concerned because there was'nt any sign of fermentation. I tested it and the sg level was the same so I started a new batch of yeast. The first time I added it right into the primary dry. Second time I started it with warm water. Within an hour and a half I can see fermentation building on top!!!!! Super happy!!!!


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm curious. Was this a kit? Did the kit say to sprinkle the yeast? What is the temp? Usually---I have found---if it's a "sprinkle" kit, and the yeast just won't go, the temp is too low.

I am glad you got it going!


----------



## Julie (Feb 16, 2012)

Actually, even if it is not a kit, I agree with DangerDave, the must was probably too low, did you take the temp before you added the second round of yeast?


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 16, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> I'm curious. Was this a kit? Did the kit say to sprinkle the yeast? What is the temp? Usually---I have found---if it's a "sprinkle" kit, and the yeast just won't go, the temp is too low.
> 
> I am glad you got it going!



No kit. I had watched some video's online before trying to make wine and that is what was shown. And I had seen it where you started it with the water on the package. Being a little confused when I first started I tried both ways and the dry worked for me. But as Ive now found this forum IVe read a lot of threads and continue to learn! So learning this time that I should do apple juice and start it and add my base slowly in a seperate contsiner then once it's going add to the primary. I ferment in my bathroom. It stays between 72 and 75.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 16, 2012)

Julie said:


> Actually, even if it is not a kit, I agree with DangerDave, the must was probably too low, did you take the temp before you added the second round of yeast?



Hi Julie! I have a temp strip on the primary and it was 72. Once I started the yeast the second time it took off big time! So I will deffinatly do this from now on and start with something like apple juice or some of my wine fruit base.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm still curious. Is it holding at 72F, or is it warmer now that it's fermenting? Fermentation produces heat. Ideally, it would start (and maintain) a lot better at near 80F.

What kind of yeast did you use? EC-1118?

I hope you are making lots of notes!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2012)

Since it just began Im sure the temp hasnt gone up but probably will be 1-2 degrees once its going good.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 17, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> I'm still curious. Is it holding at 72F, or is it warmer now that it's fermenting? Fermentation produces heat. Ideally, it would start (and maintain) a lot better at near 80F.
> 
> What kind of yeast did you use? EC-1118?
> 
> I hope you are making lots of notes!



I used B17-1122 
The temp was at 73 when I added more yeast, and now it's 75. My house is on a slab so I find myself adjusting my stat often just a little. sometimes I have to crack the door open to the bathroom. just depends on the temp outside. I have thought about using a belt but I don't have a wine room set up yet and I would love to control the temp not just use a belt. my bathroom already heats up to the temp that a belt would. I just have to make sure it doesnt go to high.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 17, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Since it just began Im sure the temp hasnt gone up but probably will be 1-2 degrees once its going good.



wade,
I find that it goes to 75 easily before fermentation really takes off, that is why I monitor the bathroom and open the dooor if needed or turn the stat down just a touch. This bathroom gets warm!!! In the summer I can ferment in my kitchen and it's warm enouph. my house stays cool in the summer because of the slab floor.


----------



## robie (Feb 17, 2012)

Whether the instructions call for pitching the yeast dry or hydrating it first, in most cases you can always hydrate it, anyway.

If you pitch the yeast dry, you won't know for up to several days if the yeast were viable or not. It is a guessing game until you see/measure active fermentation. That can be nerve racking.

By hydrating it before hand and getting the yeast solution's temperature the same as that of the must, if it takes a couple days for fermentation to start, you at least know the yeast were viable when added, so you just wait.

An even better way is to create a yeast starter, where you hydrate as usual and slowly add your must into the solution to get the yeast well acclimated to your must before adding it to the whole container of must. You then gently stir the active, bubbling starter into your must, knowing full well that the yeast are alive and well.

Again, the temperature of the yeast solution should be within only a few degrees F. of the must, otherwise you can shock the yeast.

Most of the time, visually active fermentation starts much sooner with a yeast starter than when just simply pitching the yeast. However, from my own experience, I have found that some cold fermenting yeast, like D47 (59F to 68F) , still may not visually seem to take off for up to 24 hours after stirring in the yeast starter. Once it gets going, though, it really gets active for such cool temperatures.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 17, 2012)

robie said:


> Whether the instructions call for pitching the yeast dry or hydrating it first, in most cases you can always hydrate it, anyway.
> 
> If you pitch the yeast dry, you won't know for up to several days if the yeast were viable or not. It is a guessing game until you see/measure active fermentation. That can be nerve racking.
> 
> ...



Thanks Robie!! I think after starting this one I will choose not to pitch the yeast and I will get it started next time!!! Drives me crazzzzzy waiting to see if it starts.


----------

